# My First Snowman - Man, I Hate Spindle Turning!



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

Thought I would try turning a snowman, even though I suck at spindle turning. Turned out OK but I'm not sure I want to make another… But I did make a video:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think your snowman looks outstanding, and enjoyed the video. Not the first woodturner heard to say or know doesn't like spindle turning but that okay. Kind of shows in your video again that is okay finish project turned out very well.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

What about taking care of the cutter ring marks before finishing?


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Think your snowman looks outstanding, and enjoyed the video. Not the first woodturner heard to say or know doesn't like spindle turning but that okay. Kind of shows in your video again that is okay finish project turned out very well.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> - Wildwood


Thanks, Wildwood! The spindle turning thing is kind of a problem and I know it limits what I do on the lathe. I guess I'll just have to force myself to do more of them to get more comfortable. "Learn one thing each day."


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> What about taking care of the cutter ring marks before finishing?
> 
> - Carloz


Cutter ring marks? Not sure what that is, Carloz. Do you mean tool marks? Do you see any in the finished product? I looked it over real well after I read you comment and I just don't see any. You may be seeing the reflection of light which casts a bit of a shadow from the head to the body. I agree, tool marks will just destroy a piece, when present. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Only know Reed Gray from the message boards & his videos, been turning as long or than I have and doesn't care much for spindle turning. Know several other turners that only turn bowls or hollow forms and don't own any spindle turning tools much less how to use them. Also so know many turners that started with spindle turning but switch to nothing but bowls.

https://www.robohippy.net/gallery/

If there is any rule in woodturning guess it would be don't be afraid to try something new. Don't worry about failures just show us your sucesses!

I like love all aspects of bowl & spindle turning and just getting started in hollow forms. Defitinely not going to show where went thru sides of a hollow form using not using my homemade laser set up.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Madrona, you did a nice job aligning the snowman features with the growth rings. Turned out really well.
Mike


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Madrona, you did a nice job aligning the snowman features with the growth rings. Turned out really well.
> Mike
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Thanks so much, Mike, I appreciate that!


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Only know Reed Gray from the message boards & his videos, been turning as long or than I have and doesn't care much for spindle turning. Know several other turners that only turn bowls or hollow forms and don't own any spindle turning tools much less how to use them. Also so know many turners that started with spindle turning but switch to nothing but bowls.
> 
> https://www.robohippy.net/gallery/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement, Bill. Knowing others are similarly inflicted helps! I am definitely going to make more snowmen and have done other, small, spindle turnings like whistles and cup and ball toys. Just gotta practice more, like you say, to get more comfortable. I don't like feeling limited.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Interesting. I love spindle turning because there are so many things I can do with it. That can be the simple, like this, to more complicated turnings that require precision mortises and tenons.

I belong to a turning club and some of the guys there are nationally known [and deserving of it]. I love their bowls, vases, cowboy hats and so on. However, I prefer pursuing functional or artful from another direction. For example, cutting the ends off a wine bottle, then turning pieces of wood that fit into it and of the same outer dimension, then placing lights in the end product.

PS Carlos was, probably, seeing the line just under the chin and one about where the mouth would be. Things I fight all the time. Slowing the lath down during sanding helps, as does going to a skew (maybe). I've also found using a wood stick designed to hold the sand paper against the wood "sometimes" helps. In the end, they may not be important in most jobs and it, certainly, did not detract from this one.

In the end, thanks for sharing and the reminder to not ignore the fun stuff.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Interesting. I love spindle turning because there are so many things I can do with it. That can be the simple, like this, to more complicated turnings that require precision mortises and tenons.
> 
> I belong to a turning club and some of the guys there are nationally known [and deserving of it]. I love their bowls, vases, cowboy hats and so on. However, I prefer pursuing functional or artful from another direction. For example, cutting the ends off a wine bottle, then turning pieces of wood that fit into it and of the same outer dimension, then placing lights in the end product.
> 
> ...


Oh, I get it now! I forgot I even posted a picture and that's what you and Carlos are referring to. I thought the tool marks were from the video. That's why I asked if it was seen in the finished product. I just went and looked again. Shadows. What can I say, I don't have a good lighting set up for photographs. I assure you, there are no tool marks on this snowman. I have, however, finished pieces and then noticed and had to remount, return, re-sand to take care of the issue. They just drive me nuts, too!

Thank you Kelly for your well thought out reply and reminder. I really need to stop in at our local turning club and see what's up. I know clubs like that can be a valuable resource.

Your wine bottle project sounds like an ideal project for the wife and I. I could do the turning, she could do the decorating. I'll run your idea past her, thanks!


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

For those of us with midi/mini lathes, spindle turning gives an additional type of project to make other than just small bowls. In addition to small bowls, I like to turn boxes, goblets and ornametal birdhouses. If I had a full size lathe, I probably would still like to do as much spindle turning.

By the way, very nice snowman.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

How did you keep it from melting?


----------



## Jackryan (Apr 7, 2013)

Would it be smaller if you used a friction finish?


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> How did you keep it from melting?
> 
> - richardchaos





> Would it be smaller if you used a friction finish?
> 
> - Jackryan


You guys crack me up! LOL


----------

